# magnet in catchbox,target etc



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

this has probably been done a few times on here,but for those who havent seen it or done it ,a friend and i were shooting tonight and placed a car speaker magnet(just the ring part) into the bottom of the catcher.this was attached to a piece of string,after shooting about a hundred shots,we were able to lift the magnet out with all but a few stragglers attached to the magnet,those that wernt attached ,we just passed the magnet over and job done

marcus sr


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

good idea mate,i still need to make a catch box


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Good idea Marcus

My wife is out tomorrow,I'll have a peek and see what I can find inside the TV set


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i have done a while ago works pritty well


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

Neat idea, but isn't it cumbersome to take the ammo of the magnet?
Maybe a electromagnet would be more 'user friendly'.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

i dont find it cumbersome,just pull them off in chunks lol,an electromagnet would do the job granted and a lot easier lol


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Trolling motors have two great magnets in them. If you or anyone you know has one that does not work consider taking the motor

apart and you will have a couple of very good mags.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats a good call fatboy


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I use mine daily. A large motor magnet can be broken into smaller pieces to hold .177 cal. BB's, larger magnets can be used in

catch boxes to quickly grab 1/4 to 1/2 lb of bearings or set on a desk to hold several things such as small tools like paper clips,

drill bits, small scissors etc...


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

im gonna put a powerfull magnet behind my target and make a video with 100 hits in a row


----------

